# Gerber EAB, or ???



## datiLED (Dec 15, 2008)

Now that I have a few nice knives, I am hesitant to use them to cut paper and boxes regularly. This brings me to the Gerber EAB. With it's replaceable blade, it seems like a good choice for cutting open new rolls of plotter paper, and the odd box.

Is the Gerber EAB the best thing going, or is there something else that is compact and well built?

Any input from users would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## oronocova (Dec 15, 2008)

That gerber looks pretty nice. Lowes has one that looks good to me. It has the replaceable razor blade, as well as two additional blades. I think one is a clip point and the other a saw? Or serrated?

Not very descriptive I know and I couldn't find it on their website, but it looks decent in person.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 15, 2008)

As far as box cutter is concerned I've never seen one as compact as gerber EAB. I have one and it works great, for $8 you can't go wrong. You may find some info on its recall and stuff but the design problem has been fixed.

Here's a video on it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGaQC-19rwc&feature=channel_page


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 15, 2008)

get the craftsman folding box cutter knife, i work at sears and they sell tons of them, they are cheap and the blades are replaceable and the best part is if anything breaks or messes up just bring it to sears and they give you a brand new on. they are about $9.99 with a unlimited lifetime warranty


----------



## datiLED (Dec 16, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> As far as box cutter is concerned I've never seen one as compact as gerber EAB. I have one and it works great, for $8 you can't go wrong. You may find some info on its recall and stuff but the design problem has been fixed.


 
Where can I find one for $8? The cheapest that I have seen is $12 plus shipping. The size is the main attraction of the EAB, but I was wondering if there was something else similar.



mossyoak said:


> get the craftsman folding box cutter knife, i work at sears and they sell tons of them, they are cheap and the blades are replaceable and the best part is if anything breaks or messes up just bring it to sears and they give you a brand new on. they are about $9.99 with a unlimited lifetime warranty


 
I am a big fan of Craftsman tools and lifetime warranty. I have thousands of dollars worth, in english and metric tools, woodworking, etc. I saw the folding box cutter knife in the Craftsman Club flyer last month, But it looked bulky to me. I guess seeing it in person would help. Husky (Lowe's) has a similar version with the same lifetime warranty. I bought a set of Husky mini-pliers for modding flashlights, and after ruining a few pair while opening an L2P, returned them for a replacement. I love "no questions asked" replacement policies.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 16, 2008)

It was at a local store on sale, I thought it would be similar online. Still even at $12 it's pretty good.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 16, 2008)

It's not to bulky and there are several models to pick from


----------



## _STL_15_ (Dec 17, 2008)

The Gerber EAB is an awesome little knife. I bought one at Target a few months ago. Does exactly what it's supposed to and is very light. Definitely a great purchase.


----------



## datiLED (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys! :twothumbs

It looks like I'll pick up an EAB as soon as I find one locally, or on-line with good shipping. 

mossyoak, I will likely pick up one of the Craftsman (or Husky) folding box cutters, too. I do a lot of work around the house, and always have one in my pocket when I am working on a project. I like the idea of not having a bulky knife in my back pocket.


----------



## tempman (Dec 18, 2008)

datiLED said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys! :twothumbs
> 
> It looks like I'll pick up an EAB as soon as I find one locally, or on-line with good shipping.
> 
> mossyoak, I will likely pick up one of the Craftsman (or Husky) folding box cutters, too. I do a lot of work around the house, and always have one in my pocket when I am working on a project. I like the idea of not having a bulky knife in my back pocket.


 
I do not like the EAB at all. It is a piece of crap. Its good if you use it once every few weeks for cutting the tape across the top of a box, but any moderate usage will result in a very loose pivot, and you have to use snap-ring pliers to tighten it again. Also, the lockup on the EAB is soooo wimpy. 

The crafstman folding razor knifes are great, they are everything the EAB is not, they are just way more solid all the way around. The thing with the EAB is, that it is so tiny and smooth, that it is dangerous to use.:thumbsdow


----------

